# Open yogurt in the refrig? How long?



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I did a search on the internet and can't find anything.. I have a big tub of plain yogurt in the refrigerator, and can't find how long it stays good after opening! its been opened since Friday. HELP!

Mel


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Open yogurt should last at least a week, maybe longer. THe cultures keep it okay . . You will smell it if it is bad or see mold.


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

I've kept yoghurt in the fridge for a week/week and a half, but it depends on the setting your fridge is set at most likely, but it should be fine. My yoghurt doesn't last that long though not with the folks







:


----------

